# Walking along.



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Was walking along, minding my own business, when all of a sudden the pavement started attacking me.

Bloody psycho path!


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds more like a cycle-path


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

She was only a navvy's daughter but she knew where to get her asphalt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I came across an old family 78 record called "She was only somebody's daughter". The lyrics continued, "She was only the busman's daughter ... but she didn't know where to stop". Immediately followed by a crash of cymbals and the whole band singing the verse, "No wonder Dad was angry, no wonder he was wild, She never had no mother, Poor little orphan child". Other such lyrical gems followed such as, "She was only the bookie's daughter ... she came home at five to four". Also, the clever, "She was only the fisherman's daughter .. but she lost her place (plaice) poor soul (sole)" and "She was only the butcher's daughter ... but she didn't half smack her chops"

There seems to be a different version here:
http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs ... child.html

Thank the stars they don't write them like that any more.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Two peanuts walking down the street; one was assaulted.

(should be in Stiffs "groan" section!?)

Specsman. 8)


----------

